# Verkaufe: AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+, Asus M2n68, 4GB Corsair Ram



## Tobi85 (11. März 2010)

So wie oben schon steht will ich n bisl alte Hardware los werden 

 Das Zeug is ca ein Jahr alt und natürlich gebraucht aber funktionsfähig.
 hier nochmal die Details:

 CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+
 CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro (WLP von Revoltec leg ich dazu)
 Mainboard: Asus M2N68
 Ram: 2x Corsair XMS2 1024 Cl 5 800Mhz 
            2x Corsair XMS2 2048 CL5 800Mhz

 Desweiteren noch eine Sapphire x1650 Pro 512MB AGP

 Soweit würd ich gerne,bis auf die Graka und evtl einen der 2GB rams, alles zusammen verkaufen.
 Das Board lief bei mir leider nur mit 4GB deswegen würd ich einen 2GB Riegel einzeln weggeben.
 Wer das Board nimmt, sollte wissen das es nur einen IDE anschluss hat, wer also mehr als einen braucht, dem könnt ich für 10 euro noch ne PCI-IDE karte dazu packen 

 Gesamtpreis hatte ich mir um die 250 Euro vorgestellt, den einzelnen Ram ca 45 Euro und die Graka geb ich fürs beste Angebot weg 
 Natürlich sind alle Preise verhandelbar.
 OVP und Zubehör leider nur noch beim Mainboard, der Graka und dem Kühler.

 So dann meldet euch mal


----------



## goldus17 (19. März 2010)

Wäre ein Tausch möglich gegen ein Sogut wie Neues W995 (Wert ca 265€) ?wenn ja schreib mir ne PN 
 Ahja nur mal so als Preisorientierung 
 Cpu 30€ 
 Kühler 10€ gibt es schon für 16€ Nagelneu 
 Mainboard Maximal 30€ Ist  ein Alter Chipsatz halt
 Ram 2x1 35€ 
 Ram 2x2 50€

 Sind zusammen 155€ und mehr ist es nicht mehr wert....es sei den es sind alle 
 OVP´s Rechnungen und garantien dabei dann vlt mehr aber keine 250€  für das Geld bekommst du jetzt schon ein gutes Bundle aus allem das auch zeitgerecht ist
 Ist nicht böse gemeint nur als Orientierung gedacht.


----------



## Tobi85 (19. März 2010)

ah tauschen wollt ich eigtl net, ich will die kohle 
 joa nehm ich dir nich übel, dann mach ich halt mit 150 weiter  hab mich da preislich nur am kaufpreis orientiert 

 willste das zeug haben ?


----------



## goldus17 (19. März 2010)

Eigentlich schon aber hab keine Kohle zurzeit sondern nur das Handy könnnen ja Tauschen und du kannst es dann verticken in der Bucht hast dann auf jeden Fall mehr als 150€ davon ca 200€ 

 Rechnung ovp garantie alles dabei


----------

